# 10 week Test E and Anavar cycle - Need PCT help please



## greyfloppyhat (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Been cutting for about 3 weeks now and noticing good results, bar going a bit extreme at the start and losing a bit of strength with the weight. Got my diet dialled in now so I'm looking to assist the process with the below cycle.

Week 1-10 Test E 500mg per week (spread across 2 shots, Monday & Thursday)

Week 1-8 Anavar 100mg ED

Arimidex EOD 1mg

PCT - This is where I need some help

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20

But when should I start the PCT? A week after my last test E shot?

Would you recommend HCG with this cycle? If so at what does and when?

Thanks in advance guys, looking forward to hearing what you guys thing as you've always given solid advice in the past

Stats

Height - 186cm

Weight - 101kg (around 15% BF, probably less now)

Age - 23

This is my third cycle by the way


----------



## greyfloppyhat (Apr 27, 2013)

Been researching a bit more today and have cleaned up my cycle to the following

Week 1-10 Test E 500mg per week (spread across 2 shots, Monday & Thursday)

Week 1-8 Anavar 100mg ED

Week 1-11 Arimidex EOD 1mg

Week 1-11 500ui Hcg

Week 12-16 Clomid 100/100/50/50

Week 12-16 Nolva 40/20/20/20

With my plan I'm assuming test e will take 2 weeks to clear my system, would this be right?

I may run the test E for up to 12 weeks and shift the pct along 2 weeks then, just depends on how my plans in the future. No point in running the extra 2 weeks if I know I can't concentrate 100% on training.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

greyfloppyhat said:


> Been researching a bit more today and have cleaned up my cycle to the following
> 
> Week 1-10 Test E 500mg per week (spread across 2 shots, Monday & Thursday)
> 
> ...


Run test e for 12 weeks

Start out with arimidex 0.5mg every 3 days and adjust if needed

Start pct 3 weeks after last jab

Run nolva 20mg the whole way through pct


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Very young for a cycle mate but if your going to do it then do it safely so.

Arimidex, 1 mg every other day is quite a lot to start on 0.25mg EOD (quarter tab) then increase as you need it.

HCG should be 1000ui per week in 2 shots of 500ui at least 2 days before your test shot. You can do it the same day as test but it works better 2 days before.

At least 2-3 weeks after last test shot before starting PCT. You don't really need Clomid & Nolva one will do but both are fine.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

cooltt said:


> Very young for a cycle mate but if your going to do it then do it safely so.
> 
> Arimidex, 1 mg every other day is quite a lot to start on 0.25mg EOD (quarter tab) then increase as you need it.
> 
> ...


Of course he needa nolva and clomid. They do different things.

And he should wait 3 weeks to start pct.

Also he can do his hcg in one shot, it doesn't matter what day her does it on. The same day every week is fine.

Where have you got your information?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

ableton said:


> Of course he needa nolva and clomid. They do different things.
> 
> And he should wait 3 weeks to start pct.
> 
> ...


A colleague who's an endocrinologist, i prefer to listen to her advice but there's nothing wrong with what you've said, i just like keeping the drugs to a minimum and administer the correct dosage at the correct time.

What you've said isn't incorrect but timing does play a factor with HCG, it's best administered 36-48 hours prior to a test spike.

Clomid & Nolva: Both attach to the oestrogen receptors, the only difference is the way in which each does this the end result is the same.

I don't use Arimidex on cycle until i need it, it's a powerful drug 0.25mg EOD is a good place to start. Of course everyone is different.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

cooltt said:


> A colleague who's an endocrinologist, i prefer to listen to her advice but there's nothing wrong with what you've said, i just like keeping the drugs to a minimum and administer the correct dosage at the correct time.
> 
> What you've said isn't incorrect but timing does play a factor with HCG, it's best administered 36-48 hours prior to a test spike.
> 
> ...


O.25 every other day is a great place to start. That's why i said 0.5 every three days


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

ableton said:


> O.25 every other day is a great place to start. That's why i said 0.5 every three days


Cool.

Can't believe how young the guys are starting cycles these days and it's frightening the amount on crap info out there on what these drugs actually do, it's like a bad Chinese whisper!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Cool.
> 
> Can't believe how young the guys are starting cycles these days and it's frightening the amount on crap info out there on what these drugs actually do, it's like a bad Chinese whisper!


These days? It is rumoured; with circumstantial evidence that Arnie started in his mid/late teens.

If you have done your research, and are aware of the risks, then it shouldn't matter if you are 20, or 50.

& Teenagers/students make up a large proportion of recreational drug use in the UK; so why does it surprise you that people start cycling young too?


----------



## greyfloppyhat (Apr 27, 2013)

Cheers for all the advice guys, you've cleared up a lot question I had about starting the PCT and with what doses. Also glad to have some solid advice on the HCG, as I've never ran it before, but had a bad shut down last cycle so not going to run that risk this time round.

I wouldn't say I'm that young to be running this, but I would say that. I've a lot of training and nutritional experience so I'm not young in terms of training experience. But I do get what your saying, hence why I want to have the cycle dialed in before I jump into it. I appreciate this is something to be abused.

Week 1-12 Test E 500mg per week (spread across 2 shots, Monday & Thursday)

Week 1-8 Anavar 100mg ED

Week 1-12 Arimidex EOD 0.25mg (adjusting accordingly through out the cycle)

Week 1-12 500ui Hcg (spread across 2 shots Tuesday and Friday) I'm may switch to one shot, I'll see how I take to the bi weekly shots first.

Week 15-19 Clomid 100/100/50/50

Week 15-19 Nolva 20/20/20/20

Should I run the HCG and arimidex right up to week 15(i.e stopping it before going into week 15) then? just before I start into PCT


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

greyfloppyhat said:


> Cheers for all the advice guys, you've cleared up a lot question I had about starting the PCT and with what doses. Also glad to have some solid advice on the HCG, as I've never ran it before, but had a bad shut down last cycle so not going to run that risk this time round.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm that young to be running this, but I would say that. I've a lot of training and nutritional experience so I'm not young in terms of training experience. But I do get what your saying, hence why I want to have the cycle dialed in before I jump into it. I appreciate this is something to be abused.
> 
> ...


You only need to pin test e once a week mate


----------



## greyfloppyhat (Apr 27, 2013)

ableton said:


> You only need to pin test e once a week mate


Cheers ableton, that will save me some hassle.

What do you think about the HCG and Arimidex, run it right up to PCT?


----------

